# refrigerator gets too cold both top & bottom



## woodhouseb (Aug 17, 2006)

i have been fiddling around with both controls for the past week or so (always leaving a few hours between checking), and the frig is always too cold.  we have had problems in the past with the freezer icing over before, but i replaced the defrost timer and that seems to be okay.  is this a thermostat problem?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 17, 2006)

The thermostat would be a likely culprit in this case. How about the door gasket? Does it make full contact all around each door?
To test the gasket use a piece of scratch paper (or a dollar bill, if you want to impress someone); close the door on the paper and see if it slips out easily. Since the advent of the magnetic door gasket this is almost moot but even the magnetic ones get messed up sometimes. Also a visual check and rub your fingers over it to see if there are any irregularities.
An air leak makes the refrigerator continue to run, get too cold, and frost up prematurely.
Glenn


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi,

Refrigerator make, model#, approx age?



> i have been fiddling around with both controls for the past week or so (always leaving a few hours between checking),



Usually take 24 hours to notice a control change.



> and the frig is always too cold



How cold? Measured with a thermometer? Post the freezer and fresh food temps.



> is this a thermostat problem?



Possible.

jeff.


----------

